# RR: 163. Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Pinnock (cond.), English Concert	(1983)










2.	Savall (cond.), Le Concert des Nations	(1993)










3.	Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1991)










4.	Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1971)










5.	Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1970)










6.	McGegan (cond.), Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra	(2000)










7.	Lamon (cond.), Tafelmusik	(1995)










8.	Van Beinum (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1958)










9.	Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1978)










10.	Mackerras (cond.), Orchestra of St. Luke's	(1991)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Pinnock (cond.), English Concert	(1983)
2.	Savall (cond.), Le Concert des Nations	(1993)
3.	Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1991)
4.	Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1971)
5.	Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1970)
6.	McGegan (cond.), Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra	(2000)
7.	Lamon (cond.), Tafelmusik	(1995)
8.	Van Beinum (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1958)
9.	Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1978)
10.	Mackerras (cond.), Orchestra of St. Luke's	(1991)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

